# Best box for the biggest bass?



## DKibel89 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have two 15in mtx tr75 dual 4ohm 600 watt rms subs that are being powered by two jh600 mtx amps with a 1200 watt peak bridged. What square footage and how big of vent would you guys recomend to go with? i figured i would ask you guys seeing as how you all are the gurus.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Try 18 inches tall and 10 inches wide {square port }


----------



## emak212 (Apr 13, 2010)

Not too sure about the dimensions, but do you care about sound quality? A ported enclosure will give you increased bass extension, but it will also create "port noise" which may slightly affect the sound quality. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

maybe a TH design - tapped horn


----------



## SPLmonster13 (Jul 5, 2010)

what vehicle is it going in?


----------



## eCrack (Aug 26, 2010)

Make the box 18h x 36w x 28d.
Assuming 3/4" mdf
Subs up port back.
Port 3h x 34.5w x ~20d
This will tune you around 35hz and give you 7 cubes net and 100 square inches of port. I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

emak212 said:


> Not too sure about the dimensions, but do you care about sound quality? A ported enclosure will give you increased bass extension, but it will also create "port noise" which may slightly affect the sound quality. Just something to keep in mind.


This IS the SPL section. and if the port isproperly designed there will not be port noise.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

cubdenno said:


> This IS the SPL section. and if the port isproperly designed there will not be port noise.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## sk8er (Sep 11, 2010)

the horn would be nice but i do not know the formulas for one.any ways here is a alternitive 

Cheap way
Bullock on Boxes, Books : Half.com
Bullock On Boxes Book | Parts-Express.com

a little more expensive 
BassBox Lite Software CD-ROM | Parts-Express.com

All you need is bullock on boxes to do spl in the book it talks about alternative alignments in the ripple or plus db’s Colum for the alternative alignments. You can use plus 3 db’s of ripple which will increase the bass by 3 db’s or more if you use 4 db’s plus it will not be able to handle as much power. Any how the book tables are done by qts vas and fs so just to let you know and on page 19 of bull locks is a formula of port length port width multiplied by height and so on. And boxes sizes are figure from these number you get everything including a good box unless you want to throw it in to a program. Like bass box lite or win isd pro but win isd pro is worthless except for looking at the graphs of subs other than yours. Winisd can be found at linearteam.org under down load’s but could be chalked full of viruses and the likes so be warned I prefer the bull lock on boxes best.


----------

